# XBox 360 Now plays MKV (HD) Movies in media extender mode Via Win7 Media Center



## Ranbay (Feb 15, 2010)

You can just download the free DivX update here directly from their website 

http://www.divx.com/en/windows-7

Set this up last night, and now i can stream all my HD content to the bedroom and watch it on the X-box 

use a WD live in the livingroom to do the same thing... 

about time they sorted this out on the 360


----------



## sim667 (Feb 15, 2010)

Does anyone know if it works with connect360 for a mac?

E2A: JUst looked it up, it does, but i think i have to purchase the new version


----------



## revol68 (Feb 15, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> You can just download the free DivX update here directly from their website
> 
> http://www.divx.com/en/windows-7
> 
> ...



i downloaded and installed it, it allows me to play.mkv files on my pc's WMC but when I try to play the file back through my xbox it says the files needed to display the video are not installed or not working properly.

any ideas?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 15, 2010)

you instaled the media center on the pc and put the code in etc yeah?

then shared the the files on the PC etc? 

after that on the xbox i just went to media center and pictures/videos and there they all was 

finaly got yo use the Media remote after it being sat in the draw for 5 years !!!


----------



## revol68 (Feb 15, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> you instaled the media center on the pc and put the code in etc yeah?
> 
> then shared the the files on the PC etc?
> 
> ...



yeahi can see the file and even a little screen cap thumbnail but it doesn't play.

Have you actually played back the mkv files over the 360 yet?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 15, 2010)

yeah i watched 2 episodes of shameless last night and test a few diffrent larger films, 14GB one was... 

it defo works, quick look on another forum links me to this, might have more info/files etc.. ac3filter and that.. 

http://rapidshare.com/files/350153296/360_MKV_Playback.rar


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 15, 2010)

Been doing this on PS3 media server for ooo, a year now.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 15, 2010)

after you have converted them to something the PS3 can read? or right off the PC after you download them?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 15, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah i watched 2 episodes of shameless last night and test a few diffrent larger films, 14GB one was...
> 
> it defo works, quick look on another forum links me to this, might have more info/files etc.. ac3filter and that..
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/350153296/360_MKV_Playback.rar



Cheers, works a treat!


Now if only there was some way of getting srt subs to work on the 360.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 15, 2010)

Right off the PC. PS3 Media Server transcodes on the fly.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 15, 2010)

which media server you use?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 15, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Right off the PC. PS3 Media Server transcodes on the fly.



if it supports srt subs I might just swap my 360 for my wee bros ps3.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 15, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Been doing this on PS3 media server for ooo, a year now.



Most people with a 360 are too busy playing good games 

But on topic, I think Vuse can do this for 360. I use it for all my SD media, it's just that I haven't downloaded anything HD yet.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 15, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Most people with a 360 are too busy playing good games



Or crying over spinning red lights...


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 15, 2010)

the gay fanboy thread is over there --------------->


----------



## revol68 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm more interested in ways of getting my xbox 360 to show fucking subs, it's a joke that my 3 year old DVD player can support .srt files with avi but MS haven't got their asses round to offering such support to the 360.

I even trying making a DIVX file but my WMC player still won't give me the option to display subtitles.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 15, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> the gay fanboy thread is over there --------------->



The "can't take a joke" thread is over there, too, I believe. As is the "here, blow your nose and get the fuck over it, xbot" thread.


----------



## bmd (Feb 16, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I'm more interested in ways of getting my xbox 360 to show fucking subs, it's a joke that my 3 year old DVD player can support .srt files with avi but MS haven't got their asses round to offering such support to the 360.
> 
> I even trying making a DIVX file but my WMC player still won't give me the option to display subtitles.



I think PS3 Media Server can do this.


----------

